# Citrus Tree Updates



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Had a bumper crop of Oranges last year(580 two trees) but it looks like the number is going to be down 25% or so this year.
They say you do not need two Citrus trees for cross pollenation but ever since I replaced one Lemon tree with a Rio Grapefruit, the size and numbers of lemons I get off the single tree(versus when I had two trees) is really not worth the space it occupies.

How is everyone else's trees coming along?


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

I have oranges, lemons, limes, but my grapefruits are nowhere to be soon. The trees look great, but I have no fruit on them. They are still fairly young trees, but I did have a few on them last year.

I also have some mangos that I brought from FL as seeds, but I'm not sure they will ever produce fruit. They are growing pretty tall though.


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

We moved into this house in April 2011. We have some variety of orange, but I am not sure exactly what it is. That first year was insane. We couldn't eat enough of them and started unloading them on everyone we could think of to minimize waste.

Last year was terrible both in terms of production and quality. This year, however, is a completely different story! The tree is loaded and looks terrible since the majority of the branches are so low. I pulled one and gave it a try and it was incredibly tasty even considering how small and green it was.

Looking forward to plucking them off the tree and I hope to manage some sort of count this year. 

We planted a grapefruit tree a year or so ago and it has retained 2 fruits. The tree itself is maybe 4' tall.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Both our limes & oranges are pathetic this year here...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I've lots of Satsumas on my 2 orange trees, but my little Meyer Lemon tree only has 4 lemons on it. I guess I'll use them for a little small pitcher of Lemonade for the Grand kids.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Our Republic of Texas orange tree produced like crazy last year, not a single fruit on it this year! Our Satsuma and limequat are loaded!


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

My Satsuma is loaded. Hopefully the fruit will be good this year. Last year it had a lot of fruit, but they were thick skinned and very bland. Meyers lemon tree has a few on it ( maybe 8).


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

My trees seem to be on an every other year cycle too. The satsumas look great but the naval oranges, rio reds, and lemons not so good. They would all be kicking butt if I could ever get the leaf miners under control.

FB


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy satsumas?


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

My Mexican Lime tree produced all through the summer. Great margaritas!

My Ruby Red Grapefruit has a decent amount of fruit but they are probably 25% smaller then last year and only about half as many as last year.

My Meyer Lemon has about the same amount of fruit but 40-50% smaller than last year.

My orange looks about on par with last year, lots of fruit but not monster sized.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

My trees are on 3rd year in the ground. Rio is loaded good & good size, meyer loaded & good size, satsumas most dropped about 6 left and other orange tree has 0 and not growing well.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

More tangerines, small and less Meyer lemons, zero oranges compared to a bunch last year. I think you need to prune the fruit trees to get a better harvest.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

is tangerines aka mandarin? I'm trying to find an ideal and sweet variety since my kids love those "cuties" at the store.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Citrus and other tree crops will alternate bear. Heavy one year, light for next one or two. 

You can manage this by reducing heavy year crops with thinning- pull off 50% of the fruit at pea size stage. The fruit will also be larger. Mulch, water, and a balanced fertilizer low makes a big difference to making an annual crop.


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

charlie23 said:


> is tangerines aka mandarin? I'm trying to find an ideal and sweet variety since my kids love those "cuties" at the store.


I have what I believe is a satsuma mandarin. I don't know how old the tree is, but this will be our 3rd season with it. The first was excellent with tons of fruit. The kids loved them. Easy to peel and little to no seeds. Sweet and juicy.

Last year was terrible, but this year looks to be a rebound year.

Good luck with it.


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

Question to the citrus tree folks out there with more knowledge. 

My tree (presumed satsuma) is chock full and as a result branches are touching the ground, along with the fruit. Is this something that I should be concerned with, or should I let things be?


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

charlie23 said:


> is tangerines aka mandarin? I'm trying to find an ideal and sweet variety since my kids love those "cuties" at the store.


I believe that a tangerine is a member of the mandarin family. I am not sure if they are exactly the same, but I believe the cuties are very similar to the Dancy (Dancey?) tangerine. I almost bought a dancy tree a few weeks ago when I was in the valley.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

JeffT72 said:


> Question to the citrus tree folks out there with more knowledge.
> 
> My tree (presumed satsuma) is chock full and as a result branches are touching the ground, along with the fruit. Is this something that I should be concerned with, or should I let things be?


They will be ripe in a month so really too late to thin them to increase size and reduce alternate bearing.

Just don't let the limbs break. Either prop them up or go ahead and remove half of the fruit. If the limbs dont appear to be breaking, the fruit will be okay unless it becomes a wet Fall. Then it may rot unless propped up.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

charlie23 said:


> is tangerines aka mandarin? I'm trying to find an ideal and sweet variety since my kids love those "cuties" at the store.


I recommend that you Go to a Local nursery, not a Box Store or Chain Nursery. An example is Buchanans in the Heights or the Cornelius Nurseries.

They typically Sell varieties grown by TreeSearch Farms which is a wholesale growing nursery in Houston. The varieties they raise do very well here.

There are many varieties of Satsuma that do well. In the early parts of the 20 th century, Citrus was commercially grown along the Tx coast.

I grow many different citrus types.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

charlie23 said:


> is tangerines aka mandarin? I'm trying to find an ideal and sweet variety since my kids love those "cuties" at the store.


I went on the same quest about 3 years ago and ended up with a "kishu" mandarin. It is heavy bearing, fruit the size of a golfball and super sweet...thin skin and no seeds. It is not commercially viablebecause of its size and thin skin but is prized as a backyard citrus by many. I have several mandarins and it is my favorite.


----------

